# JX Navy



## dj_pnevans

Can anyone tell me what does JX mean it is followed by a service number.
Also I am look for a web site that I can get a copy of my Grand fathers service record.
Thanks


----------



## Peter4447

Can't help with JX itself but it usually had a further letter in front ie: P/JX, D/JX or C/JX which was the persons chosen 'home port' of either Portsmouth, Devonport or Chatham. As a result when a ship was based say on Devonport she would tend to have a large contingent of West Countrymen serving in her.
C/JX disappeared when Chatham closed and by the 1960's the JX had also gone and service numbers became P12345 and D12345.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome to the site.

"J" stands for Long Service Seaman or Comunications. "X" after the main letter indicates that the rating was engaged after the the new pay code of the early 1930s was introduced.

There is a description *here*

What years did your grandfather serve?

Regards


----------



## dj_pnevans

Thanks Guys
I wish I knew when he was in the navy that is only part of the info I am looking for. All I have is his name and service number. I know he came to Austraila and my dad had a fight with him some years ago. I would ask my dad but he has past away.
Thanks again 
David


----------

